# Bottlefly log!! WARNING GROSS PICS!!!



## agent A (Jun 26, 2012)

u have been warned  

since i have no sense of smell i plan on intensively photographing maggots decompose dog food

here are pics of green bottleflies and eggs:

















more to come soon


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 26, 2012)

COVER YOUR EYES!

Jk. this will be interesting


----------



## Sublime64tothe42 (Jun 26, 2012)

lol I was expecting a cut open rat filled with maggots or something


----------



## agent A (Jun 26, 2012)

Sublime64tothe42 said:


> lol I was expecting a cut open rat filled with maggots or something


That can be arranged :shifty:


----------



## Chivalry (Jun 27, 2012)

Man I wish I had no sense of smell when it comes to the flies. Yuck.


----------



## agent A (Jun 28, 2012)

Chivalry said:


> Man I wish I had no sense of smell when it comes to the flies. Yuck.


yes, i'm one of the lucky ones :tt2: 

more pics to come today!!


----------



## agent A (Jun 28, 2012)

here are some pics i took:






this stuff is rotting






a couple-o-maggots!






these bastards have been nothing but trouble all year with my caterpillars and now the decaying dog food






the moment i opened the bucket more flies wanted in (gonna let them lay more eggs on it to be sure i have enough)






more to come soon!


----------



## aNisip (Jun 28, 2012)

You can get seriously sick with all of this decaying matter (dog food) and such; be sure to wash your hands whenever dealing with this. I've done something like this before, it worked out well ('cept for the smell  )


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 28, 2012)

You can attract them to a diffrent area of your garden by doing this.

Get an old plastic pot and fill it will hay or straw

Then pour honey into the hay until it sinks in

Stab a 3ft wooden post into the soil and put the pot upside down on the post

You should end up with something like this

Keep this on the otherside of the garden away from the cats.

After a week or 2 you should find some earwigs have nestled in there

It should look like this


----------



## agent A (Jun 30, 2012)

they have turned the dog food into gooey, slimy soup






look at them movin around in there






a little spilled so i snapped a pic:






so bad news

a raccoon destroyed the net cage i had my adult blue bottles in and ate all the dog food in there, it didnt eat this [email protected] but it tried to

grr i'm gonna have to put rat poison in some dog food and leave it out for the raccoon and teach it not to mess with me :devil:


----------



## sueb4653 (Jun 30, 2012)

hmmm racoons we had a problem and bought a product called just one bite no more raccon problem


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 10, 2012)

How's it going?


----------



## stacy (Jul 10, 2012)

Chivalry said:


> Man I wish I had no sense of smell when it comes to the flies. Yuck.


me2!


----------



## agent A (Jul 10, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> How's it going?


i got like 400 maggers but then once they left the mixture it got soupy and flies still laid eggs in it but they never developed  

i do have a lot of gb pupae now though


----------

